# Hello!



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey every one my name is Colin. Well I was on the unpleasant street mailing list but didnt really know about the forum but am now very excited about getting some tips from more experienced prop builders. Well my haunt is pretty simple for the quiet streets of ottawa even though i get some pretty weird looks when im building torture tools in my garage in the middle of july. Its just the front yard. It has a home made quillotine, graveyard and loads of bodies( just the essentials of course) . Well just thought id say HI!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard colinsuds! I think we all get weird looks when we're carrying bodies about and building medieval devices of torture.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm glad you found the forum colin, welcome! Do you have any pics of your yard haunt? The guilotine and torture devices sound great


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi colinsuds. I'm really happy to see that the number of our northern neighbors who are haunting is increasing. This half Canadian is glad you're here.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes, there does seem to be an influx of Canucks who are getting into Halloween and haunting now. I wonder how popular the observation is to our neighbors to the North?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

****, I'm just glad there are Canadian folk on here so I can sound off on them. I plan on moving up there one day, and I want to know all about the place so I know what to expect. Oh, hello by the way, colin, have a good time posting!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

well hey everyone well Canada is great and as cold as all the movies make it seem....well most of the time it true but halloween weather is ver unpredictable one year it will snow the other you will be sweating to death. ill try and get some pictures of my haunt up as soon as possible. Right now im trying to get a job at the local proffesional Haunt "Saunders Farm" this placwe is amaizing please give it a look. http://saundersfarm.com/ if your ever in the area check it out sometime in Octber or year round!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Colinsuds, Oh I can't imagine Halloween with snow.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, even in unpredictable New England, the worst we've had is temps that would cause snow if it were to precipitate.

One morning in early October of 2003, my cemetery fence was covered with ice because it had rained the day before and went down in to freezing temps overnight. Picture

Best of luck getting the job at Saunder's. I think with the passion for Halloween you seem to have, you'll be a shoe-in.


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Love the avvie my friend, Linus kicks major amounts of ass.


----------

